# In the Mood for Quick Supper



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Just to be snooty, you could add a dash of red wine to it. 🥴


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I had a wine sauce I also added to it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

is that stew rich enough to compensate for the noodles ?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That's a matter for individual taste but I would say yes, it is good by itself. Three servings for us without the noodles, 4 servings eaten and some left over with the noodles and cream. Typo on a previous post, I did not add the wine sauce.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Canned beef stew is one of the staples I buy for hurricane season. I could cook those noodles on our camp stove.

thanks


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Canned beef stew is one of the staples I buy for hurricane season. I could cook those noodles on our camp stove.
> 
> thanks


Yes, that is one of the reasons I buy it, also buy Sweet Sue Chicken and Dumplings in the large can. Reminds me of mom's chicken and dumplings which she said were my Grandmother's recipe. Flat dumplings.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve never seen Sweet Sues chicken and dumplings here but I’ll look. Up north Sweet Sues broth was popular. Mostly College Inn and Swanson here. I don’t buy Progresso broth cause some boxes leaked in my pantry once.
PS did a search and looks like my stores carry It.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TaDa. look what I found! Will try it next time I get home late & tired.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i forgot to post. i have a can of each, walmart had em, even though their www said they didn't. i will check em out one of these days = wife made home made stew, so that one will be a while.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

WWW is often unbelievable besides home made is always better.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> home made is always better.


that depends on who makes it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update

i had the DM beef stew just now, with some noodles.

overall, its good. the meat, well, its in a can, so. the rest of it is robust & not watery. 
i recommend at least trying it , i will be getting another can.

thanx wooley


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> update
> 
> i had the DM beef stew just now, with some noodles.
> 
> ...


I’ve eaten that and agree. The hurricane food I buy every season I eat if we don’t use it and then start fresh next year.


----------

